# Led..BML 600 illumitex ns lumigrow pro 325



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Will add pics as I take them..
First up BMl600..325 watts... 

View attachment IMAG0033.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Pic 2 Bml 

View attachment IMAG0034.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Pic3 Bml 

View attachment IMAG0036.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Illumitex NS...2 Strawberry Kush day 54 

View attachment IMAG0038.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Looking amazing my friend


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

Budlight said:


> Looking amazing my friend



Thank you my friend..


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

Real Sweet. Just Think What The 1000W Will Do:rofl:


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Real Sweet. Just Think What The 1000W Will Do:rofl:



The largest BMl makes is the 1200...wish is 665 watts but puts off same as 1200 watt..the new Fluence is 665 also but I think it's putting off 20% light.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

techrons78 said:


> The largest BMl makes is the 1200...wish is 665 watts but puts off same as 1200 watt..the new Fluence is 665 also but I think it's putting off 20% light.



Dam! Let Me Look That Up


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> Dam! Let Me Look That Up



BTW. BML and Fluenece are same company ..BML ENDED IN END 2015 Fluenece started January 16.  Basically they just upgraded their lights and changed name.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Tech,,glad you started this thread. Looking great.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

techrons78 said:


> BTW. BML and Fluenece are same company ..BML ENDED IN END 2015 Fluenece started January 16.  Basically they just upgraded their lights and changed name.




The Spider Is 1500 On There Site. Not Bad.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Tech,,glad you started this thread. Looking great.



Thx bro..just putting out my experience with this tech..hope everyone enjoys...


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

johnnybuds said:


> The Spider Is 1500 On There Site. Not Bad.



No it's awesome used to be 2200 for the 1200...I bought mine and paid 1300..plus handheld computer for 100 for dimming and all that fancy stuff..then a month later they changed to Fluence and price dropped 400..I was upset lol...I'll get probably get .8 gram/watt this round or so....I chopped a small one down at 47days and he was a lol over 3 oz dried..so I'm thinking the biggest ones will be at 4 of or over each.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool,,,yeah i told Dan to do the same thing. 
These LEDS have come along way in a short time. I was not impressed with PJs grows because i had seen Flora grows that looked better, ,,but these lights are truly growing some big buds now. Awesome 
Dont get me wrong,,im sure PJ can grow Dank with LEDS. Mostly i like giving him ****. :smoke1:


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool,,,yeah i told Dan to do the same thing.
> These LEDS have come along way in a short time. I was not impressed with PJs grows because i had seen Flora grows that looked better, ,,but these lights are truly growing some big buds now. Awesome
> Dont get me wrong,,im sure PJ can grow Dank with LEDS. Mostly i like giving him ****. :smoke1:


Yes sir ...they so an amazing job now especially with conservation of energy ...mulitier farming ...the tech is amazing if my bars are close together touching I'm upwards of 2,000umol...in2X2


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

techrons78 said:


> Pic3 Bml



It Looks Like God Is Coming Down From The Heavens:joint:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

You tell God to keep his *** outta my Garden. He screws to much **** up. Besides,,he is way to busy with the NFL right now. :smoke1:
Johnny you know Weedhoppers Atheist *** gonna mess wit ya. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Tech,,,im thinking that you could really kick some Butt with LEDS and Double Ended HPS mixed.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Tech,,,im thinking that you could really kick some Butt with LEDS and Double Ended HPS mixed.



Yes I agree if I had more space..I've had such a positive experience with led I'll never go back..this is just the start of the tech..it's changing every 2 months in diode emmiters upgrade and such that's how fast they are learning how they emit light better and better..for instance. My lumigrows pro 325 emit 2 X red and blues than 1K Hps ..(side note...I have not seen any significant change in lumigrow system in years ..I don't suggest buying then new ..if you can get them used for cheap they are worth it..


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> You tell God to keep his *** outta my Garden. He screws to much **** up. Besides,,he is way to busy with the NFL right now. :smoke1:
> Johnny you know Weedhoppers Atheist *** gonna mess wit ya. Lol




Ok, political name Is Coming Down:dancing:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Schhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Dan789 (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a fantastic light, wow! Well done Techrons 


I'll be getting my journal on my grow together, hope its worthy...


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 14, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> That is a fantastic light, wow! Well done Techrons
> 
> 
> I'll be getting my journal on my grow together, hope its worthy...


Hi Dan..Thank you for your kind words..tho I wish I deserved them I am yet just trying to make the world a little better. I bet you grow will be top notch Dan.... I used to rely upon my nutes and lights to do all the work for me..I had zero patience and then I realized growing to just like the gym..I can't just take all these supplements and not sleep right or eat right..I can't take over indulge too much of anything. I.E. PK 13,14..I used to use the product for 3 weeks I would Max out at 25ml...I noticed if I kept the pk dose to around 20 ml for a week or less and nutes around 1300 for flower my plants have gotten 10 times bigger also I Do not believe Canna doesn't have enough cal mag in it to help with RO water or coco..my plants are much bigger with just 10 ml cal Mag 5-10 ml of silica blast..I am not saying less is more just the proper amount of everything is more important that just a few peramiters of a grow..tech


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 14, 2017)

You Have My Vote For BPOTM!!


----------



## Kraven (Jan 14, 2017)

Day 46 under a Illumitex Neosol DS fixture.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 14, 2017)

kraven said:


> day 46 under a illumitex neosol ds fixture.




great buds!!!!!


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 14, 2017)

I put a magic marker inside cola so you guys could see its size ..Day 55 

View attachment IMAG0056.jpg


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 14, 2017)

Day 55 SS 

View attachment IMAG0059.jpg


----------

